# Boardwalk Empire (Buscemi + Scorcese + 1920s = Awesome)



## Varcolac (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone see this? Just finished the first episode. Seems to have the same sort of awesomeness as other HBO historical-fiction shows like Deadwood. It's been renewed for a second season after only one episode. Looking forward to seeing the rest of it; it's got equal parts badassery and hilarity. In the first 80 minutes there's corruption, hookers, shoot-outs, corruption, raids, midget wrestling, more corruption, more hookers, hilarious Italian accents, violence, drunkenness, decadence, Al Capone, and some serious feckin' pinstripe suits. 

Basically, it's the Sopranos meets Deadwood, in New Jersey. And that's a whole new level of awesome. 





HBO: Boardwalk Empire: Homepage


----------



## synrgy (Sep 22, 2010)

HBO is one of 3 reasons (combined with Comedy Central and Cartoon Network) that I wish so badly cable companies would offer a-la-carte service. Those are the ONLY three channels I want. No more, no less. Unfortunately, that's not possible, therefore I have no cable TV.

Side bar: IMHO, Deadwood is/was the most beautifully written show in the history of television. Best. Show. Ever. I've watched it beginning to end at least 6 times now. I just can't get enough. SO GOOD.

Because of that, and lesser-degrees of love for several other HBO series (Entourage, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Sopranos, etc etc), I have no doubts that this is an excellent program and I'll really look forward to catching up with it when they start releasing DVDs for it.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 22, 2010)

Loved it, I don't usually get into series and watch them until a few seasons have came out and I can buy DVDs, but I caught the first episode of this yesterday and I definitely will be watching this one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 22, 2010)

I watched this a couple days ago and it was pretty bad ass. A lot of gore too for a show, even on HBO


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 22, 2010)

I shall clearly have to check it out forthwith! It seems to have elements of all things I deem good in life and I'm damn hard to please.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 22, 2010)

You CANNOT go wrong watching this show....I love stuff about the 20's and honestly it already looks more promising than the Sopranos which I also loved.

I just hope they can keep it going unlike Deadwood which started awesome but then dried up fast after 1 season.

Anyway, if you haven't watched Boardwalk Empire....do so. Kinda timely also considering all the current debate about legalizing marijuana


----------



## Mexi (Sep 22, 2010)

I've heard nothing about good things about this. If I weren't so broke for good tv I'd be watching it, so I'm usually relegated to getting dvds or seeing shit online.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome show, but I don't get HBO. Maybe in several years after the show has run its course I'll buy all the DVDs and watch the whole damn thing. Nobody tell me what happens!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 22, 2010)

Watched this and i have to say it was very good. Despite being quite a long running time it kept my attention with no problems.


I'm excited for this series now and Buscemi is great as usual.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 22, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> Sounds like an awesome show, but I don't get HBO. Maybe in several years after the show has run its course I'll buy all the DVDs and watch the whole damn thing. Nobody tell me what happens!



Just download the episodes. I never watch actual TV. A lot easier to download shows you want, and watch at your convenience. I usually like to download shows that have been running for a few seasons and watch a few a night. Occasionally one pops up that makes it so I just can't help myself, and this is one


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 22, 2010)

This series looks pretty awesome. I don't have HBO but I'll just download it or wait till it comes out on DVD.



synrgy said:


> HBO is one of 3 reasons (combined with Comedy Central and Cartoon Network) that I wish so badly cable companies would offer a-la-carte service. Those are the ONLY three channels I want. No more, no less. Unfortunately, that's not possible, therefore I have no cable TV.
> 
> Side bar: IMHO, Deadwood is/was the most beautifully written show in the history of television. Best. Show. Ever. I've watched it beginning to end at least 6 times now. I just can't get enough. SO GOOD.
> 
> Because of that, and lesser-degrees of love for several other HBO series (Entourage, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Sopranos, etc etc), I have no doubts that this is an excellent program and I'll really look forward to catching up with it when they start releasing DVDs for it.



HBO really is the best channel on TV. I enjoyed Six Feet Under and The Wire more than any movie or television show I've ever watched which is saying a lot.

Deadwood...watched the pilot a couple nights ago, liked it so much that I went out and bought the first season. Keith Carradine FTW.

I watched two episodes of The Sopranos...it wasn't bad, but I'm definitely not hooked or even intrigued yet. But it's always naive to judge a series on a couple episodes.

But I honestly can't imagine any show, or movie, being better than The Wire. Seriously, that shit is beyond television. It's a visual novel, extremely realistic and beautifully written. Definitely takes patience and intelligence, however.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 22, 2010)

I loved the pilot. Hope the rest of the series holds up to the expectations we now have. 

On an unimportant side-note, my grandpa was friends with one of Capone's "ladies" back then. Now I feel compelled to ask him more about all that heh.


----------



## defchime (Sep 30, 2010)

Just caught the pilot a couple days ago. Excellent writing, film work, and it seems like alot of research was done in the character sketch stages...and the choice of actors and actresses is awesome. Michael Pitt, Steve Buscemi, Stephen Graham, Michael Shannon...epic win actors right off the bat. 

Im looking forward to watching this show every week.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Oct 30, 2010)

Starting to get into this as well looks awesome.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to bring life back to this thread, but yeah..

I. FUCKING. LOVE. THIS. SHOW.

Oh and let me go ahead and add this..


----------



## MrGignac (Dec 12, 2010)

this is one of the best shows on TV hands down, i think it is way better than the sopranos, just as good as deadwood (and will prob last longer)
next season will be all out war no doubt! has anyone read the biography its based on?


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 12, 2010)

MrGignac said:


> this is one of the best shows on TV hands down, i think it is way better than the sopranos, just as good as deadwood (and will prob last longer)
> next season will be all out war no doubt! has anyone read the biography its based on?



My parents used to watch Deadwood while we ate dinner.

I was 12.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 12, 2010)

I watched the finale the other day and the show looks pretty awesome. I loved Deadwood as well.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 6, 2011)

This show is pretty sweet, but very slow paced. I like it, but not as much as Breaking Bad, Dexter, Lost, Fringe, etc.


----------

